# Hard Rock Stadium After Sunset in Miami



## jar546 (Dec 15, 2017)

Here is a shot I took tonight.  Enjoy.


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2017)

Nice remodel job


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 16, 2017)

Should have let me know you where there, I live a mile east.
You go to that circus show?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 16, 2017)

chris kennedy said:


> Should have let me know you where there, I live a mile east.
> You go to that circus show?


No, I saw it but did not know what it was.  I had no idea you were that far up north.  For some reason I thought you were deep inside Miami.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 16, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## cda (Dec 30, 2017)

So the rest of the US is freezing 

And the lucky are watching a bowl game in 60 degree weather.

Somethings wrong


----------



## SilasKern (Jan 26, 2018)

Now, that's amazing!


----------



## cda (Dec 29, 2018)

Alabama / Oklahoma time!!!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 31, 2018)

One of the few things I miss about South Florida is the sunsets
Thanks Jeff for the reminder


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 31, 2018)

Jeff, your posted picture would make a pretty neat puzzle!


----------

